# [SOLVED] Playing GTA San Andreas in LAN



## matux333

Hey guys! I have 2 PC's with XP, both of them have GTA SA installed. I want to play GTA SA with my friend with those 2 PC's through a LAN connection. I have GTA SA MP and i have downloaded both client and server files. I would like to get a step-by-step walkthrough, how to make a local server and play via that. Will be waiting for your posts :smile:


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Playing GTA San Andreas in LAN*

Simply search how to set up a SAMP Server on YouTube. There are many tutorials. You will probably have to forward some ports, or open a range of ports, which one does not matter as long as it's unused.


----------



## matux333

*Re: Playing GTA San Andreas in LAN*

I found some help and i have already set up my server and downloaded and used diffrent game modes. Thanks.


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Playing GTA San Andreas in LAN*

Please mark this thread as solved under thread tools, thanks.


----------

